# Modes and Scale sheets for 7 Strings (.pdf)



## 7StringedBeast (Jul 22, 2011)

I spent some time using my mad paint AND copy/paste skills to do these for my own reference, and thought I'd share. 

There you go:
Major Scale.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
Harmonic Minor.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download
Melodic Minor.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download

I'm doing some more for exotic and less common scales.
Probably going to do one for chords too.

If you find any stupid mistakes let me know so I can correct them.

Back to studies!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 23, 2011)

Here's a really good site that lets you change the key and scale and then maps it out.

D Minor Pentatonic Scale


----------



## 7StringedBeast (Jul 23, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Here's a really good site that lets you change the key and scale and then maps it out.
> 
> D Minor Pentatonic Scale



Cool there are lots of sites like that hheheh! I just wanted something I could print and have all modes from one scale in the same page, that's why I am doing this.

...and most sites miss a string


----------

